

Flickr restores lost pictures - d3fun
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bindermichi

======
iwwr
This is pretty good: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepapraveen/5340132714/>
(from the comment thread)

------
mrschwabe
That's epic. Seems like someone at Flickr finally rolled up their sleeves and
booted into Parted Magic.

